# culturing algae



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

i'm looking for tips on culturing algae, lots of algae, ... preferably in tank, but a seperate bucket works too.

algae i know inhabits my tank (if it's present in significant quanties is questionable due to flagfish with full tummies)
-hair algae
-cladophoria
-staghorn algae (seems to require elevated ammonia levels)
-brush algae (not sure what kind of red algae actually)
-greenwater (in another bucket)
-green spot algae (actually on the fence with this one, although nice for the pleco)

in tank would be great
but open to options if someone (or many people) have ideas on massivly culturing algae in seperate buckets

---

on another note
are there any macro algaes for freshwater ?, ... as far as 'non-vascular' goes in freshwater it's moss, lychens & the like


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

On another note:

Chaetomorpha, Oedogonium, Bulbochaete come to mine. 

Freshwater Algae conncoll.edu  
They are pretty much the algae experts at the university level. They developed a fluorescence algae use in environmental research 

R


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

i may be wrong, but ...

it looks to me like ...
-Chaetomorpha is a saltwater algae
-Oedogonium is a hair algae
-Bulbochaete is a cladophora algae


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

In the feed section of Aquabid, you can get live algea cultures.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Selecting Reliable and Robust Freshwater Macroalgae for Biomass Applications really has zero it do with aquariums but may help. 

R


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

Rickey, thanks 

there are several places i can order specific algae cultures, ... not down to species, but often down to specific Genus.

i would still love to find Moina, ... but that's a different thread/question

have found (after an inquiry with such a place) Chlorella & another one (i inquired about very fast producing greenwater culture type algae species

nice to hear of some hair algae types to be after as well

the link did have me suddenly questioning "what is the difference betwen macro & micro algae in freshwater ?" saltwater (in my limited knowledge) seems to be does it look like it could be a plant or is it really fine, maybe hairlike and otherwise shapeless, ... that's what i've taken the difference to be, ... now i've gotta question that, it's a good thing


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Flear said:


> Rickey, thanks
> the link did have me suddenly questioning "what is the difference betwen macro & micro algae in freshwater ?" saltwater (in my limited knowledge) seems to be does it look like it could be a plant or is it really fine, maybe hairlike and otherwise shapeless, ... that's what i've taken the difference to be, ... now i've gotta question that, it's a good thing


That would be a much better question for wifey, I do not know what make an algae macro or micro. In freshwater they all look the same.

R


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

Rickey, don't they :/


----------

